# Absinthe Punch Recipies?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Bah... beware... absinthe was the reason my party ended way too early last year (1:30am) because everyone... including myself... got way too drunk too fast. Absinthe will not be invited to the party this year.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Last year be ran out of alcohol and the place cleared out by 12 LOL! I actually had a similar experience earlier this year, my friends and I had some absinthe at a "Vampire Ball" that we all paid $30 to get into and we ended up leaving cause my friend was so drunk she walked out onto the dance floor and couldn't remember how to get back to our table. She stood there for 15 minutes before we realized what was going on, and we left 1 1/2 after we got there. I'm hoping to do one absinthe punch, a harvest sangria, beer, and a virgin punch. This is 1 bottle of absinthe for 50-60ish people so I'm not too worried.


----------



## 2geekygirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Oo, absinthe is one of my faves! 
There is a new book out on Absinthe cocktails that has some great recipes. We went to a review party for it and had, eh hem, quite a few samples: http://www.amazon.com/Absinthe-Cocktails-Kate-Simon/dp/0811873293

I'll try and remember which ones stood out and get back to you


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

i just watched a documentary called "Absinthe.: You can see it at Hulu. If you see the proper presentation of real Absinthe, you would probably choose not to use it for punch, as it is much more interesting served in a glass. It is served in a "V" shaped glass, a slotted spoon over the top with a sugar cube placed on it. Water is slowly dripped over the sugar cube. As the sugar cube melts into the Absinthe, it turns the Absinthe a cloudy, opalescent green. Perhaps if you served it this way, it would make a "big show" for your guests and that way, you might limit over-indulgence, thereby keeping your guests on their feet and at your party. I think I'm going to try it at my party as it seems really interesting and kind of eerie.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stochey said:


> Bah... beware... absinthe was the reason my party ended way too early last year (1:30am) because everyone... including myself... got way too drunk too fast. Absinthe will not be invited to the party this year.


*I second that.....be careful*


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

miss kenton said:


> i just watched a documentary called "Absinthe.: You can see it at Hulu. If you see the proper presentation of real Absinthe, you would probably choose not to use it for punch, as it is much more interesting served in a glass. It is served in a "V" shaped glass, a slotted spoon over the top with a sugar cube placed on it. Water is slowly dripped over the sugar cube. As the sugar cube melts into the Absinthe, it turns the Absinthe a cloudy, opalescent green. Perhaps if you served it this way, it would make a "big show" for your guests and that way, you might limit over-indulgence, thereby keeping your guests on their feet and at your party. I think I'm going to try it at my party as it seems really interesting and kind of eerie.


 No one of the reasons I wanted to make punch, besides cost, is so that I can keep guest from overindulging by using mixers in a punch instead of trusting everyone to only put 1 shot in their glass or not to drink it straight. The other issue I have with doing the traditional serving of absinthe is that the glasses, and spoons can get expensive for a party of this size, not to mention the additional 20-30 for a water drip. I also don't care much for the taste of absinthe served this way as it is very bitter, but that's just me.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

I get your point. I've never tasted it, but I was intrigued by the documentary I saw. After reading all the posts about its potency, I may rethink serving it at my own party!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I do recommend trying it at least once the traditional way and also the "green fairy" cocktail I don't like it my itself anymore than Whiskey or jeager by itself. It has quite a bit of alcohol though so I wouldn't do shots of it. It's potency is greatly exaggerated as it pertains to the legal American version though, you're not gonna see stuff that isn't there.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you ever tried Bohemian Absinthe? It involves fire, but it may make the Absinthe more palatable to you. I can't stand bitter either.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.drinknation.com/drinks/ingredient/absinthe
Any of these work?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Absinthe Green Beast Punch*
(Recipe courtesy of Pernod Absinthe)
1 part Pernod Absinthe
1 part fresh lime juice
1 part part, simple syrup
4 parts water
Directions: 
Build all ingredients in a punch bowl over ice and serve in punch cups.

*Lucid Absinthe Green Lantern*
(This is for a one drink measurement but it would not be hard to adjust to a punch recipe.)

1 oz. Lucid Absinthe
1.5 oz. Midori Melon Liqueur
Ginger Ale
Fresh Lime Juice


Enjoy....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

How is this different than grain(everclear)?I have never heard of it.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> How is this different than grain(everclear)?I have never heard of it.


 What absinthe? All history aside, the flavor is completely different. It's bitter and VERY strong but also is sweet and is flavored with anise and licorice. It's very odd but I find that mixed with some acidic mixers it is very delicious.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, absinthe is to jaeger what jaeger is to proper anisette/sambuca. Very harsh. I think the saying goes "Nobody drinks absinthe for the _*taste*_"


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Xane said:


> Yeah, absinthe is to jaeger what jaeger is to proper anisette/sambuca. Very harsh. I think the saying goes "Nobody drinks absinthe for the _*taste*_"


 There's the thing, I do *like* absinthe just not straight. Nobody drinks angostura bitters straight but it is in tons of tasty drinks. It is odd to me that any one would want to drink absinthe the traditional way after trying it.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess we have changed gears anyway and will be doing some kind of cocktail that we can mostly assemble by the pitcher and pour over ice into a drink glass with a garnish. The resident bartender (my brother and co-host) has decided that he doesn't trust people to go completely unattended with the drinks. We are going to do scorpions but the pitcher with garnishes of glow in the dark scorpions we found at the dollar store hot glued to drink sticks. Also we will have, soda, water, beer, a sangria, and probably one of the drinks in that Runaway October posted. Thanks everyone for all your help this is gonna be a GREAT HALLOWEEN!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Xane said:


> Yeah, absinthe is to jaeger what jaeger is to proper anisette/sambuca. Very harsh. I think the saying goes "Nobody drinks absinthe for the _*taste*_"


That is what I was wondering since everclear has very little taste but 100 proof.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> That is what I was wondering since everclear has very little taste but 100 proof.


 Unlike ever clear, absinthe has a VERY strong flavor.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> That is what I was wondering since everclear has very little taste but 100 proof.


Yeah, it's not just "another everclear" it definitely has a flavor. Think jaeger, twice as strong, with no sweetness to balance it at all (unless you melt a sugar cube into it). I guess there's some people out there who like it straight though. I've always preferred mixed drinks, amaretto is pretty much the only thing I'll ask for to drink straight. I do like whisky or whatever but I need to be in the mood for it.

Absinthe is rather expensive to have as a "party drink" though! I wouldn't buy it for a big party, but I would for a small gathering.


----------

